# What about 6d?



## vorob (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/magic-lantern-improves-5d-mark-iii-dynamic-range-to-14-stops/
http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/normal-raw-vs-dual-iso-raw-example-video/

*The Magic Lantern team is letting the world know that they are at the beginning of a new function for the 5D Mark III and EOS 7D.*

Its always about 7d and 5dmkiii, but what about 6d? No one uses it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2013)

If you'd read the information to which you posted links, you'd have learned that the dual ISO capture requires dual ISO amplifiers that only the 5DIII and 7D have (i.e., the 6D does not). That's stated right at the bottom of the main post. Maybe complaining is easier than reading? :


----------



## RGF (Jul 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> If you'd read the information to which you posted links, you'd have learned that the dual ISO capture requires dual ISO amplifiers that only the 5DIII and 7D have (i.e., the 6D does not). That's stated right at the bottom of the main post. Maybe complaining is easier than reading? :



Good pt - there should be an instruction manual for human that states "engage brain before operating mouth". I should follow that advice several times a day


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> If you'd read the information to which you posted links, you'd have learned that the dual ISO capture requires dual ISO amplifiers that only the 5DIII and 7D have (i.e., the 6D does not). That's stated right at the bottom of the main post. Maybe complaining is easier than reading? :



May I add 70D to that list since 70D also got a 8-bit read channel?  Since Canon can now split pixels, I'm also expecting future cameras to have more than 8-bit read channel, dual ISO amplifiers (or more) just to extend DR while doing away some of the moire. (1DX I believe got a 16-bit read channel, if only ML is allowed to hack it...)


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Jul 22, 2013)

Give the guy a break for goodness sake!!!


----------



## vorob (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, sorry bout that.

But still, why would old 7d have this dual amplifier and 6d don't?


----------



## vorob (Jul 22, 2013)

Or its because 7d and 5dmk3 have dual cpu?


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 22, 2013)

5D3 has a single Digic5+ processor, get your facts straight before ranting.


----------



## Badger (Jul 22, 2013)

OK, be gentle. For some of us, photography is just a hobby and we don't get deep into the technical aspects of it all. I have a 6D but I couldn't tell you what processor is in it and I have no idea what dual iso amplifiers are. 

Having said that, I am mildly curious about Magic Lantern coming to the 6D. Do any of my more learned friend have any information on when or if that is going to happen?


----------



## polarhannes (Jul 22, 2013)

Badger said:


> OK, be gentle. For some of us, photography is just a hobby and we don't get deep into the technical aspects of it all. I have a 6D but I couldn't tell you what processor is in it and I have no idea what dual iso amplifiers are.
> 
> Having said that, I am mildly curious about Magic Lantern coming to the 6D. Do any of my more learned friend have any information on when or if that is going to happen?



I have good news for you my friend. It seems it is already available for the 6D.
As you can read here http://www.magiclantern.fm :

Available for Canon EOS:
5Dmk2, 50D, 60D
500D, 550D, 600D
soon: 5Dc, 1100D, 5Dmk3, 7D,* 6D*, 650D, EOS-M

If you need more 6D specific information (install guide) look here: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=5530.0 Keep in mind that ML is mainly for video guys but also has some goodies for stills. You should also keep in mind that altering your firmware might damage your camera. You should read the ML how-tos and guides before flashing.

But this specific feature of Magic Lantern which the OP mentioned in his links (dual ISO / dynamic range increase) will never be available for the 6D. It is a hardware limitation, not a software limitation in this case.


----------

